# VIS 8" Level: Disassembly/Repair help



## Splat (May 16, 2014)

Ok, get ready for  it.... I knocked my Starrett 98 8" level off the lathe when getting her  moved onto the rods I had epoxied into the floor. I had forgot where I put it and it came crashing onto the floor to remind me. anic: Yes, I've already  kicked myself numerous times. I wondered if getting a replacement vial  for the Starrett was worth it or see if I could find a more sensitive  level for only a few $ more. The replacement vials are about what I paid for the level itself to begin with!  Finding this VIS solved that question. I managed to luck out and find this VIS 8" level on Ebay that I won for $70 shipped. It's in pretty good condition and the underneath is pristine. The only thing wrong is the view window has a slight bit of haze so reading the bubble's not that easy. There's 4 screws holding a top plate down onto the body, should I just remove these and see what's what? Before I attempt to disassemble this I was wondering if anyone here has taken one of these apart and would be kind enough to key me in on this. Thanks.


----------



## Baldy (May 19, 2014)

I don't know what a VIS is but I have opened and adjusted a Starrett and a Enco level. They are simple.  The hardest thing to get is a level surface to perform the re-adjustments on. I say just for it.

JJ
San Antonio


----------



## digiex_chris (Jan 29, 2015)

No need to have a level surface to calibrate levels. Just rotate it on your flat surface. There will always be one direction that shows level. Draw a line along the level, and flip it around to line up with that line. Adjust it so that when referencing that line, the bubble isn't in a different spot with the level pointed either direction.

Now you can use it to level that unlevel flat surface.


----------



## dahoud62 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi, Dave from Fowler here.  We sold VIS levels for years, they have since gone out of business.  You can remove the 4 top cover screws to gain access to the vial adjustment.  It is best to start on a level surface.  There is a slotted screw for the vial adjustment.  If you are on a level surface and the base is not damaged (check for rocking, there may be a burr on a corner if it rocks.  You can just knock it off with a fine file and that may do the trick) the bubble should read in the middle when you rotate it 180 degrees to the same position.  Adjust the screw accordingly .  Sometimes if the base is damaged you may have to find a happy medium and settle for a division or two of difference when you rotate it.   
 Hope this was helpful.


----------

